# 11/04 Raw Discussion Thread: Lesnar goes hunting for Mysterio



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*NASSAU COLISEUM
UNIONDALE, NY*

There's no official preview on wwe.com of Raw, so it seems they want to possibly keep what might happen under wraps?

All I know that's been confirmed is Lesnar is coming to Raw to hunt for Mysterio, as he quit Smackdown on Friday.

And there's NXT talent expected to show up, to continue the angle heading into Survivor Series.​


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Have they ever not given a preview in recent memory?

Edit to point out that Seth Rollins has also confirmed that he will be addressing his future on Raw tonight.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Should be a fun show then.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Seth: I've decided to pledge myself to the WWE for the next 10 years.
Crowd: Boooo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gargano going over Seth clean.:O


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's kinda weird they have no preview for the show. Interesting...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Strange that there is no preview yet.


Saw some "rumor/speculation" that Rollins may be headed to SD. No credible source but with Lesnar moving to RAW...who knows. Doubt they'll have him and Becky on separate brands tho, so we'll see.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Take it with a grain of salt, but a fairly reliable leaker on reddit had this to say about RAW tonight (put in spoiler tags for obvious reasons):



Spoiler: RAW Spoilers



Rollins vs Cole for the NXT Title is the main event
Kabuki Warriors will issue an open challenge, Natalya and Charlotte will respond
Becky Lynch has a backstage interview.
NXT will ambush Seth at the end of the night, but be driven off by the RAW roster.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Reil said:


> Take it with a grain of salt, but a fairly reliable leaker on reddit had this to say about RAW tonight (put in spoiler tags for obvious reasons):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound like an absolutely God awful show, so thats a start. This is probably all true, typical WWE booking and show format.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spoiler



Charlotte burying Asuka again, and taking another title from her again, and Cole getting pushed to the moon by beating Seth is a worst show of the year contender. fpalm


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cole beating Seth only for NXT to do the j.o.b to AEW on Wednesday.

You love to see it.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Spoiler



Kabuki Warriors better not lose the titles to the two most boring fuckers there. Or actually at all until its time to build their deserved singles title feud for Mania that I am still holding onto.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kratosx23 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte burying Asuka again, and taking another title from her again, and Cole getting pushed to the moon by beating Seth is a worst show of the year contender. fpalm


Unfortunately, this could happen because Charlotte has nothing to do.

I've seen clips of the KWs and they've been really impressive as a tag team.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

How the fuck is there spoilers? This a UK show or something?


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> How the fuck is there spoilers? This a UK show or something?


No. Leaker on reddit revealed a bunch of matches tonight. UK stuff is next week.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Reil said:


> No. Leaker on reddit revealed a bunch of matches tonight. UK stuff is next week.


Means nothing. Vince will change his mind at least 3 times within the next hour.

I've seen interviews with former talent where they talk about how chaotic it is there, they are normally still booking the show when it's on the air.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

These leaks looks like to have this Raw as the best show until Vince changes the script.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

As much as I don't like Lesnar being Champ, him raising hell and throwing bodies around is entertaining.

Also:
-Street Profits
-Charlotte
-Plus the possibility of NXT invading RAW like they did Smackdown.

Quite a few things that i'm looking forward to for RAW tonight. Vince will find a way to screw it up.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Only here for Becky


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

"Lesnar is here LIVE!" Y'all can't at least act like Lesnar isn't supposed to be there and have some sort of edginess feel to it? Sounds like they opened the doors for him to walk right in.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why did King ask if it was the President lol :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's see how this goes.

Watching mainly for The Bex and The Queen.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

NXT invasion part 2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The NXT invasion is making Survivor Series relevant again in years.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Two shows in a row of having to sit through Brock and Heyman to start the show -_-


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE is a joke just letting him show up and swtich brands, lets see if they do an explantion


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Brock ultra angry he had to work three of the last five days. Poor Rey.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Put Brock out first because no one will be watching later on. :lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> Why did King ask if it was the President lol :lol


Probably because President Trump has made appearances at other events, including UFC recently. One of Lawlers jokes. lol


----------



## buddyboy (Nov 22, 2015)

Here for the Bukkake Warriors


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The real question is if we already know Triple H is there why isn't the RAW lockeroom ambushing him?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Brock's a quitter


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So can anyone quit their brand?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Southerner said:


> Probably because President Trump has made appearances at other events, including UFC recently. One of Lawlers jokes. lol


Plus it was a motorcade, not just a single limo this time.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

buddyboy said:


> Here for the Bukkake Warriors


I think you're watching the wrong show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Speaking of quitting, Heyman needs to shake up his promos a bit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Put Brock out first because no one will be watching later on. :lol


Putting him on first because he wants to leave early lol



BTW what a joke how SD loses thier first pick for two geeks in the womens division


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how Heyman mentioned the only two guys recently who beat Brock in matches :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

buddyboy said:


> Here for the Bukkake Warriors


lol. But honestly there one of the best parts of WWE Asuka and Kariri show actual personalities and quirks to there characters


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Do you a favour and stop searching for logic here.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> Putting him on first because he wants to leave early lol
> 
> 
> 
> BTW what a joke how SD loses thier first pick for two geeks in the womens division


Yup, logic makes no sense


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Bitches!!!!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Why did he mention Bliss/Cross? i missed that part. Did he mean the Kabuki warriors?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Here comes Zach Ryder :lol


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

I’m sure cuck Seth will beat Brock again


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock needs to put over Riddle clean to make NXT look strong. :lmao


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

i really wish someone would bean heyman with a beer bottle to shut him up


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Why did he mention Bliss/Cross? i missed that part. Did he mean the Kabuki warriors?


Heyman is basically saying Raw traded Bliss/Cross for Lesnar lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Heyman acting like Brock didn't lose twice to Seth this year or something lol.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Why did he mention Bliss/Cross? i missed that part. Did he mean the Kabuki warriors?


When they traded them to SD, HHH said they had a future pick.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Roxinius said:


> i really wish someone would bean heyman with a beer bottle to shut him up


Don't get worked now lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Thought Paul said Sammy Guevara for a second there...


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Why did he mention Bliss/Cross? i missed that part. Did he mean the Kabuki warriors?


Nope. They were traded to Smackdown for "future considerations" I guess that is Brock.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Mox Girl said:


> Heyman acting like Brock didn't lose twice to Seth this year or something lol.


It’s in the WWE logic black hole


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth was Fiend hunting and Now Brock is hunting too. Those fresh new ideas. :bryanlol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Paul speaking spanish be killin me :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok Heyman get to the point already.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Heyman is annoying


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

rkolegend123 said:


> Don't get worked now lol


not getting worked just sick of the same fucking promo for the last 10 years he says nothing new


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Poor catering guy :lmao


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Brock was told he gets to manhandle more people so he's not too upset of working a Monday.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

For a person who off and on air dgaf, he sure is OBSESSED with Mysterio. Let it go ...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Uh oh Rey Mysterio is in trouble now


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

JRL said:


> Brock was told he gets to manhandle more people so he's not too upset of working a Monday.


Lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Heyman talked for 10 minutes and said literally nothing lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191523065458388992


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I hope Brock throws Rey like a dart into a trailer the way Nash did in 1996 to give that story a continuation.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That would be the last person I'd want looking for me.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> Heyman talked for 10 minutes and said literally nothing lol.


Taking those lessons from HHH.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Lesnar beating up a purple haired snowflake. Hope they do this for 3 hours.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Trophies said:


> Poor catering guy :lmao


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Why did he mention Bliss/Cross? i missed that part. Did he mean the Kabuki warriors?


Bliss and Cross were "traded" to Smackdown several weeks ago after the draft for "future considerations". I think his point was Lesnar doesn't get traded, he does what he wants to do because of his contract.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They'll probably end RAW with RAW vowing revenge after tonight, so make sure you watch NXT this Wednesday. If NXT loses despite all this. :heston :buried


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brock and his workplace violence


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Brock is like "alright I did extra for ya'll my work is done"


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice....now Lesnar beating up the the skinny geek in glasses. bahahaha


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Boobies er


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

When are they going to bring Cole and Graves back because this announcing team is not befitting of the real A show.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Asuka’s makeup is atrocious


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Queen :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

OMG this Saudi show is over now, can we move on now? fpalm


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Kabuki's with the jobber entrance lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tag champions getting the jobber entrances over Nepotism 1 and 2 :fuckthis


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

How corny can you get,put congratz to Nattie either way


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They really are going to show stuff about Saudi Arabia after what happened LOL
:maury


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Where are all the tweets about the Saudi Prince holding up the plane lol


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

So awesome that our tag champs dont get an entrance


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Tag champions getting the jobber entrances over Nepotism 1 and 2 :fuckthis


And yet watch how the tag champions are gonna be way more entertaining as usual


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Surprised the women weren't wrestling in parkas. :lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

wouldn't it make more sense to have Evans and Nattie compete for the titles?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also that completely ruins Lacey's character, she's supposed to be a bitch but there she is crying and hugging Nattie lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why does the WWE put singles members in a tag team against real tag teams, its so stupid. use your tag divions FFS


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TheAppler said:


> wouldn't it make more sense to have Evans and Nattie compete for the titles?


Yes but there is no logic in WWE


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

TheAppler said:


> wouldn't it make more sense to have Evans and Nattie compete for the titles?


I believe Lacey is on Smackdown now


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Charlotte is giving off a Jeff Hardy Victory Road 2011 vibe tonight.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Cottdamn that Asian Persuasion puss looking good tonight!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok why are Flair and Nattie a tag team all of a sudden??


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Imagine Charlotte showing them melons at Crown Jewel. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good to see Nattie back to getting crickets again. :bjpenn


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

20 minutes in and this shit is unbearable


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why does the WWE put singles members in a tag team against real tag teams, its so stupid. use your tag divions FFS


Because it's WWE, brother


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

TheAppler said:


> wouldn't it make more sense to have Evans and Nattie compete for the titles?


Aren’t they on separate brands?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Expecting NXT talent to attack here causing a DQ.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Imagine Charlotte showing them melons at Crown Jewel. :lol


Charlotte seems to find it physically impossible not to show her boobs lol, so I'll be surprised if she ever goes to Saudi :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rex Rasslin said:


> Because it's WWE, brother


Its even worst when a make shift tag team beats a real tag team.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

JRL said:


> Charlotte is giving off a Jeff Hardy Victory Road 2011 vibe tonight.


She always been litt for the past year at least now lmao


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I wish that they would turn Lacey Evans face already.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Is Charlotte high or something? Bitch seems on another fucking planet out there.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Joseph92 said:


> Ok why are Flair and Nattie a tag team all of a sudden??


Probably to give Charlotte something to do because she won’t be beating Becky for the title.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Am I the only one who find that the sound of the commentary is too high ?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I honestly don't mind the blonde tag team, the division needs teams and Charlotte needs to get the fuck out of the main event for once in her career


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't like Asuka's gear, the way it's styled makes it look like she's wearing a thong over her pants.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If Charlotte taps Asuka again. :sodone


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Brock better run into Matt Riddle tonight and beat the hell out of him.


----------



## Rabid_Rabbit (Nov 4, 2019)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Is Charlotte high or something? Bitch seems on another fucking planet out there.


Either too much or not enough Andrade cream..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kairi is hot as fuck


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nah, Paige is used to things leaking into her eyes, I don't think she needed a doctor for that


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> I don't like Asuka's gear, the way it's styled makes it look like she's wearing a thong over her pants.


I thought she did?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Mox Girl said:


> I don't like Asuka's gear, the way it's styled makes it look like she's wearing a thong over her pants.


lol you didn't just notice this did you? There was a time it used to be a bright blue thong.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The crowd is DEAD. KAIRI is hot tho
:mj


----------



## 674297 (Apr 28, 2017)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Is Charlotte high or something? Bitch seems on another fucking planet out there.


Charlotte looks like a crackwhore with her recent plastic surgery


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Im glad that Asuka and Kairi are getting so much TV time now


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

So what happened whe Raw started?

I had to eat


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rabid_Rabbit said:


> SayWhatAgain! said:
> 
> 
> > Is Charlotte high or something? Bitch seems on another fucking planet out there.
> ...


Shes drinking her dad's juice haha


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fuck me.

This is the first match of the night and the crowd is fucking dead.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

JRL said:


> lol you didn't just notice this did you? There was a time it used to be a bright blue thong.


No, I genuinely didn't notice until right now lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What a boring match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

WWEfan4eva said:


> So what happened whe Raw started?
> 
> I had to eat


Brock vs catering.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The crowd cheering for Charlotte...? Doesn't sound like crickets to me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Im glad that Asuka and Kairi are getting so much TV time now


Same, they deserve it.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

The women's tag team matches always suck the momentum of crowd


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Im glad that Asuka and Kairi are getting so much TV time now


One positive about the heel turn is that they are getting TV time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why does.the ref have gloves


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Charlotte barely hit Kairi and then picked her to pin :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Geez that moonsault...DOA


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Southerner said:


> The crowd cheering for Charlotte...? Doesn't sound like crickets to me.


People just make up shit just to make themselves feel better


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

lol, match got real sloppy real quick.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WME.

Worst Moonsault Ever.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> Fuck me.
> 
> This is the first match of the night and the crowd is fucking dead.


Is it just the crowd themselves or the match, only time will tell as the night goes on.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy FUCK they go to commercial with this long ass boring match. Are they trying to outdo AEW on long matches?
fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Match is a bit of a mess


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Charlotte is looking puffy in the face. She had more work done?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Southerner said:


> The crowd cheering for Charlotte...? Doesn't sound like crickets to me.


You call that cheers? :lol

First match of the night in the first 30 mins of the show and the crowd is already dead..


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The match isn't that boring. What a weird time to go to a commercial break though.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

HankG said:


> Charlotte looks like a crackwhore with her recent plastic surgery


Maybe it’s me but Charlotte doesn’t even look all that bad.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Uh oh Charlotte is gonna have to get nose work done again, dammit Asuka


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Holy FUCK they go to commercial with this long ass boring match. Are they trying to outdo AEW on long matches?
> fpalm


at least aEW long matches are enteraining


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I think Kairi might have hurt her nose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This really wasn't the best effort WWE could put forth for first hour ratings opposite of Dallas and New York. A blase Heyman promo and a womens tag. :brock4


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

looper007 said:


> Is it just the crowd themselves or the match, only time will tell as the night goes on.


Crowds are vital for presentation.

Every WWE crowd seems disinterested in WWE matches which only drags matches down.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Holy FUCK they go to commercial with this long ass boring match. Are they trying to outdo AEW on long matches?
> fpalm


AEW matches are fucking great it's a big difference. I don't get why people get upset with long matches, Bryan vs Cole was awesome on Friday.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Lheurch said:


> Brock vs catering.


So I didn't miss much


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I hate Charlotte and its not even her fault. So sick of her, and it makes my stomach turn when she's in there with Asuka because of all the shitty memories associated.*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> This really wasn't the best effort WWE could put forth for first hour ratings opposite of Dallas and New York. A blase Heyman promo and a womens tag. :brock4


I liked Heymans promo and Brock fucking some people up.

This match is the pits though.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was a stupid attempt at a tag - Nattie clearly moved her hand away so Charlotte couldn't tag so Kairi could ambush her lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

looper007 said:


> AEW matches are fucking great it's a big difference. I don't get why people get upset with long matches, Bryan vs Cole was awesome on Friday.


A couple longer matches are OK. Just no need to make every match long/multi-segment.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Ace said:


> You call that cheers? :lol
> 
> First match of the night in the first 30 mins of the show and the crowd is already dead..


Well yes, there were people cheering. Not an overwhelming amount but no one else in this match is really getting any better of a reaction.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mox Girl said:


> That was a stupid attempt at a tag - Nattie clearly moved her hand away so Charlotte couldn't tag so Kairi could ambush her lol.


I saw that too. Thought she was going to turn on Flair.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Why does.the ref have gloves


Doesn't want to catch anything from Charlotte.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE having tag champs lose to a non tag team.

This is why WWE will always suck


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JRL said:


> Doesn't want to catch anything from Charlotte.


Maybe someone is actually getting color tonight...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL everyone was worried Charlotte would make Asuka tap.... but then Nattie did fpalm

Also WWE, Charlotte can lose matches that aren't title matches you know...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Asuka tapping to Nattie :lmao

Dumb as fuck.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> I liked Heymans promo and Brock fucking some people up.
> 
> This match is the pits though.


Promo Heyman is great but i've long grown tired of Brock fucking people up. When you go to the well far too often it will eventually dry up.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Asuka tapped to Natty :kobelol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good Lord. :eyeroll fpalm


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Is Brock back full time?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Charlotte is on cocaine


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Asuka just tapped to Natalya. That is worst than tapping to Charlotte at last years WM. fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

You can tell Vince is back in charge again since the first 40 mins has been terrible


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Asuka tapping out to Natalya.......


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They had Asuka tap out to Natalya...


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Beat all these three announcers!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What a ridiculous decision to make Asuka tap, seriously what the hell?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> Asuka tapping to Nattie :lmao
> 
> Dumb as fuck.


Asuka is the one they should be protecting if they want her to face Becky, stupid thinking. And especially to Nattie lol.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

F-5 every last one of them Brock


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

WWElogiclol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dio taking one for the team.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Asuka tapping to Nattie :lmao

Fuck this shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

All for small ass Rey Mysterio lmao
:heston


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> WWE having tag champs lose to a non tag team.
> 
> This is why WWE will always suck


This is how you set up matches and it's why they have no stars.

Asuka was unstoppable a few years back and unbeatable, now she's tapping out to Nattie in throwaway tag matches to set up another match.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

This is the most retarded shit I have ever seen. Bye.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Hey my respect for Dio just increased for standing up for King like that. I would have totally expected him and Vic to just sit there, but since he didn't I like that. 

Now replace him with Pat Mcafee for the night.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

WHY ARE CHAMPIONS LOSING CLEAN BY SUBMISSION. WHAT IS THIS. Why do I keep giving RAW a chance jesus christ. Lesnar SAVE THIS


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Rey being a coward and attacking Brock from behind.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man, this company and they're fuckin blonde fetish lmao why are Asuka/Kairi losing clean fuck off


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Rey has more of a push than the jobber Cain.?
:maury


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol:lol What was he thinking getting in Bork's face like he was about that life. Bork nearly F-5'd the dreads off that boy.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Nattie tapped out Asuka? What the flying fuck???


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy shit Rey :mark:

Biggest face in the company.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Did i just see these idiots tap out the champions?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

was that a light saber?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rey treating Brock like a pinata. :brock4


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Asuka taps like a bitch, sad 
:mj2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I didn't realise Dio was such a big dude, damn.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Man, this company and they're fuckin blonde fetish lmao why are Asuka/Kairi losing clean fuck off


They're not even hot blondes fpalm


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm definitely NOT wanting Rey vs Brock 
Ffs...
:no


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Good shit Rey Rey, see this fued is actually working for me because Brock is getting his comeuppance at the same time


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> This is the most retarded shit I have ever seen. Bye.


Worse than Eugene segments?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Respect to Rey, he beat the shit out of Brock there :bjpenn


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> Holy shit Rey :mark:
> 
> Biggest face in the company.


Watch him Job to Brock in 5 seconds so lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*GARBAGE COMPANY

Asuka should never tap out and thanks to this shitty company she has more times than I can remember. Fucking lame.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I love the WWE commentator "have you ever seen _____" cliche lol.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Yeah, having Asuka tap to Nattie was dumb.

oh NOW the refs and guys from the back come flying out to stop Rey. Where have they been this whole time when Lesnar has been hunting Mysterio down? lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JRL said:


> Hey my respect for Dio just increased for standing up for King like that. I would have totally expected him and Vic to just sit there, but since he didn't I like that.
> 
> Now replace him with Pat Mcafee for the night.


Yeah like King standing up for JR against Taz. Except there was a huge pop for that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Security helps Brock but not the announcers?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Charlotte & Nattie are not getting the Tag Titles now

Rey's got a soft bat


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I hope the rest of the show is just an angry Brock F5ing everyone in the back on production equipment.


----------



## capitan (Oct 12, 2019)

Brock falls on his neck, sells the knee. What a pro!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191530349039251456


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm loving this Rey/Brock angle. Rey is the best babyface on the show by far.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191530154323038208


----------



## Rabid_Rabbit (Nov 4, 2019)

What next for Asuka? tap out to Tamina, Dana Brooke...? JFC pathetic. Lmao like I'm supposed to believe Rey Rey is an actual threat to Brock? fuck off with that shit. Coming from a Rey fan.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE should just give NXT three hours on Monday and put Raw on Wed for two


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Gotta show Rey and his damn coward ways again. Can't even stand up to Brock like a man.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> I hope the rest of the show is just an angry Brock F5ing everyone in the back on production equipment.


All of the jobbers in the back better be hiding. lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Vic is huge


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rey is mega over and finally avenging that ass whipping Brock gave him and his son.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If the crowd knew Dio, they might have cared more. :draper2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rkolegend123 said:


> Good shit Rey Rey, see this fued is actually working for me because Brock is getting his comeuppance at the same time


It only works if Rey wins but Brock will probably squash him like Kofi


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hardcore Rey promo with the shaky camera.


----------



## capitan (Oct 12, 2019)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Rey treating Brock like a pinata. :brock4


He thought a welfare check would fall out of his pocket lol.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Rabid_Rabbit said:


> What next for Asuka? tap out to Tamina, Dana Brooke...? JFC pathetic. Lmao like I'm supposed to believe Rey Rey is an actual threat to Brock? fuck off with that shit. Coming from a Rey fan.


He attacked Brock from behind with a weapon. Doesn’t sound like a threat to me.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Why is Brennan Williams not wrestling instead of commentating as Dio Maddin? He was trained by Booker T and Booker said he could be the next great big man in WWE.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fantastic promo by Rey :banderas

No wonder they haven't had another big Latino star since him.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I loved seeing Rey give Brock that work. Take the beast down by any means necessary. I know how this ends but at least Rey has a fighting spirit.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

double jobber entrance


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> If the crowd knew Dio, they might have cared more. :draper2


Who's dio?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Great promo from Rey, but I am not interested in seeing Rey vs Brock.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

double jobber into, this has to be a NXT invasion match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rey challenging for the WWE title? *NO BUYS*


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, we'll be seeing Rey die at the PPV. R.I.P


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They could have let Dio throw a punch at least he would have gotten over lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

anyone else notice first 2 matches have had JOBBER entrances lmao
:maury 
:maury 
:maury


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Come on Buddy


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Empress said:


> I loved seeing Rey give Brock that work. Take the beast down by any means necessary. I know how this ends but at least Rey has a fighting spirit.


Brock really respects Rey, he's letting him get a lot in.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Nice, the fiend won’t get buried by Brock at SS


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Are they really gonna do Adam Cole vs The Fiend? LOL


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

From 205 Live to RAW.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

I like the Rey/Brock feud so far.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

They've actually given Rey/Brock a pretty decent build


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> Fantastic promo by Rey :banderas
> 
> No wonder they haven't had another big Latino star since him.


Doesn't help they make all their latino stars look like dweebs since. If they booked them like they were stars then people would care. Del Rio was the closet but even he didn't have the star charisma of a Rey or Eddie.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TheAppler said:


> double jobber entrance


Yep!!! More CRICKETS 
:heston


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Rey challenging for the WWE title? *NO BUYS*


There's a story, it's hot and it's Survivor Series.

The 5 v 5 v 5 match will probably close.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Dominic interferes and Rey wins


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Brock is literally gonna kill Rey at SSeries, I hope he's ready to take some hard bumps. Another injury incoming for sure.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Some Boring Ass Shit and it's almost 1 hour


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Dominic interferes and Rey wins


Dominic turns on his dad for no discernible reason, just because.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Outside the Brock-Rey stuff this first hour has been the drizzling shits.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

nxt guys can come out anytime....


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Brock is going to suplex Rey into the 8th row.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Rey vs. Brock will probably be unsanctioned or no-DQ. Also, Alexander is waking this crowd up.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Can we end this 205 live shit please and get to the Becky segment


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

That Murphy's Law move looks nice.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so this jobber match was not used for NXT LMAO


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Need an NXT invasion segment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TheAppler said:


> nxt guys can come out anytime....



They'll probably be out before Hour 2 starts.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This crowd sucks


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Paul Heyman is backstage ejaculating to this match


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I wonder if Triple H brought Cameron 'Grimey' Grimes with him this week.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

As if HHH should reward NXT which barely gets over 500 000 views with a damn LIMO
:maury


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Just like to point out that no NXT women dared come out there during the Queen's match earlier.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Murphys law is a cool ass finisher


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well, the crowd overall isn't that lively but that guy in the purple Macho Man shirt in the front row looks to be having a good time. He apparently is enjoying these matches.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry but the NXT gang looks like a bunch of jobbers.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Remember that Cedric push? That's a distant memory.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This promo making SD look like a bunch of bitches :lol

They didn't even show Cole-Bryan as a competitive match, it was one sided lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Just fucking watch them have Rollins say he has leukemia and needs to take some time off.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Dio Maddin*










Brennan Marcel Williams (born February 5, 1991) is an American former professional football offensive tackle, professional wrestler and announcer currently signed to WWE, where he performs under the name Dio Maddin. He is a commentator for WWE's flagship brand Monday Night Raw. He previously wrestled on the independent circuit under the ring name Marcellus Black.

Prior to beginning his professional wrestling career, Williams was drafted by the Houston Texans of the National Football League in the third round (89th overall) of the 2013 NFL Draft. He played college football at North Carolina.

Billed height - 6 ft 7 in
Billed weight - 286 lb
Billed from - The Savage Lands of Shaolin
Trained by - Booker T, Reality of Wrestling
Debut - February 1, 2016

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dio_Maddin


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Paul Heyman is backstage ejaculating to this match


Him seeing Buddy vs Cedric was the climax after being with Brock just now
:lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Did i already said that " WWE can go suck Taliban dicks" ?

Because if not then WWE AND VINCE CAN GO SUCKS TALIBAN DICKS


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll be shocked if Seth puts over Adam Cole clean or Gargano or whomever he faces. :vince$


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Sorry but the NXT gang looks like a bunch of jobbers.


they rae all better than Brock


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cole going over Rollins would be stupid.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Im actually really looking forward to hearing what Seth has to say lmao this is gonna be good


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Ace said:


> Thiss promo making SD look like a bunch of bitches :lol
> 
> They didn't even show Cole-Bryan as a competitive match, it was one sided lol


Doesn't it make you want to watch NXT now though?!?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191535064087175168


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191531869323419648


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> they rae all better than Brock


No they aren't.

Brock is one of the GOATs and one of the best big match performers of this century.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> Cole going over Rollins would be stupid.


It be awesome, puts him over big and adds to his win over Bryan and makes him a legit threat to Fiend and Lesnar, he won't win of course but at least he looks dangerous going in.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE ruined Rollins
he was super over and now everyone hates him


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> No they aren't.
> 
> Brock is one of the GOATs and one of the* best big match performers of this century.*


I like you ACE but that's a bit of a OTT, he's had some good big matches but he's had many stinkers too.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ace said:


> No they aren't.
> 
> Brock is one of the GOATs and one of the best big match performers of this century.


LOL not anymore, the past 5 years Brock has been a joke and sucks in the ring

He half asses every match and just does a bunch of suplex's. Brock is garbage now


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

So is Bray Wyatt a RAW star now?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth booed! :bryanlol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If u think about it, The Fiend isn't really a heel. 
:mj


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If Cole beats Rollins then he gets the Brock rub, would be retarded


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Seth lost his smile.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Seth better get his ass beat tonight by NXT.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

AEW fanboys hate Seth now. Wait until AEW folds and then he will become the biggest babyface of IWC again


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Seth still getting pops? :lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL not anymore, the past 5 years Brock has been a joke and sucks in the ring
> 
> He half asses every match and just does a bunch of suplex's. Brock is garbage now


His matches with Daniel Bryan and the first one with Seth were good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> WWE ruined Rollins
> he was super over and now everyone hates him


Yep. Plus hes a moron online on social.media


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth is not cool. :brock4


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> WWE ruined Rollins
> he was super over and now everyone hates him


Or people finally realized how much he sucked after they let the Roman hate go


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

rollins to tna


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Rollins losing his smile?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fans chanting NXT for Rollins lmao
:maury
:maury


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Does Seth realize the WWE belt is on Raw? He could go after that belt.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Spoilers have all been true.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Should Rollins side with NXT? HHH was a big supporter of his right? Guessing he's just gonna get beat down by a bunch of NXT guys though.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Rollins losing his smile?


that might actually be a good way to go :trolldog


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rollins to NXT?? hahahahahahahah
:maury 
:maury 
:maury


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Who exactly makes the matches for Raw and SD in storyline? Are they running themselves? :lol


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL not anymore, the past 5 years Brock has been a joke and sucks in the ring
> 
> He half asses every match and just does a bunch of suplex's. Brock is garbage now


So you say his matches against Daniel Bryan or AJ Styles were trash? If Brock wants to go and Vince let's him he can still give you top class matches.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

NXT about to bury Seth :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Seth Rollins vs Adam Cole baybay!!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this is an adequate heel promo


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Triple H coming out to set up a match for Rollins tonight against a certain guy on the NXT brand...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HHH is such a narcissist to put himself on so often. :tripsscust


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

This reminds me of Wrestlemania 33 with the build to Rollins and Triple H where Hunter outclassed Seth on the mic each time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boy WWE really feels Intimidated by AEW
:heston


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> His matches with Daniel Bryan and the first one with Seth were good.





Rex Rasslin said:


> So you say his matches against Daniel Bryan or AJ Styles were trash? If Brock wants to go and Vince let's him he can still give you top class matches.




So two or three matches in 5 years LOL


And that was because tehy carried Brock.

Are you going to claim 90% of Brocks matches the past 5 years have not been shit?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Triple H has a shit load on his wrist. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

looper007 said:


> I like you ACE but that's a bit of a OTT, he's had some good big matches but he's had many stinkers too.


In WWE.

Only ones which are close IMO are HBK, Cena and Punk.

It's 50-50 between HBK and Brock, Cena isn't far off.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Opportunities? I mean in kayfabe this should be a competitive sport and you should win like you're competing to win. Sometimes they make this shit sound so fake.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Daddy H bout to hype up Rollins


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191532714652028928


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mentioning The Shield is the closest we'll get to them mentioning Mox haha.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This lil rebuilding of Seth storyline just pretty much means that Fiend title reign is gonna be short


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Trophies said:


> Triple H has a shit load on his wrist. :lol


One bead for every wrestler he's buried.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

poor D Bry


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> Mentioning The Shield is the closest we'll get to them mentioning Mox haha.


Yep..closest it will be hahahah


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If NXT is on fire why are the ratings so low?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I don't know why but why do I feel like ive seen this angle before. ECW VS WCW VS WWF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JRL said:


> Trophies said:
> 
> 
> > Triple H has a shit load on his wrist. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHA :lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Propping up NXT in this invasion angle is gonna badly hurt AEW. It's kind of brilliant really. One of the few smart things they've done in a long time


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Everytime I see these two together I remember Seth saying when he met my Mum that he should be able to beat Triple H cos "he's almost 50" after my Mum told Seth to beat "that old man" :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

GloriousLunatic said:


> I don't know why but why do I feel like ive seen this angle before. ECW VS WCW VS WWF.


And we know what happened to ECW in the end haha
:maury


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> So two matches in 5 years LOL
> 
> 
> And that was because tehy carried Brock.


That's why I called out ACE, you telling me a man who's had big main events with Reigns, Braun, Ambrose, Cena (I don't get the hype of their first match at Extreme Rules), Big show, Taker, HHH, Kane and even Rollins matches weren't that good. Is the best big match main eventer maybe in his first run he was.

His only really great matches have been with Punk, Bryan, AJ and Balor. But you still have guys on here who say "he shouldn't work with Midgets" well those guys bring out the best in him.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol who the fuck cares about triple h and Seth rollins soap opera segment

Trips needs some claw


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Yep..closest it will be hahahah


Nah he'll be back for a Shield reunion in another year or 2. They all come back eventually. Jericho will finish with WWE too and have one last Mania match in a few yrs.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Wait, since when is NXT a world title like the WWE/Universal championship? Are they repeating the SD/ECW/RAW 3 brands/3 world championships era with NXT now?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> Propping up NXT in this invasion angle is gonna badly hurt AEW. It's kind of brilliant really. One of the few smart things they've done in a long time


LOL no its not. AEW will still beat NXT in the ratings.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

You either Nexus or Against us...woops wrong storyline


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

JRL said:


> One bead for every wrestler he's buried.


He wouldn't be able to lift his arm.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Hey it's Superstar Billy Graham's new favorite wrestler Adam Cole.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> Propping up NXT in this invasion angle is gonna badly hurt AEW. It's kind of brilliant really. One of the few smart things they've done in a long time


Nah. The NXT invasion didnt help them last week in the ratings. Noone cares for NXT except 500,000 people who see it on WED.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

looper007 said:


> That's why I called out ACE, you telling me a man who's had big main events with Reigns, Braun, Ambrose, Cena (I don't get the hype of their first match at Extreme Rules), Big show, Taker, HHH, Kane and even Rollins matches weren't that good. Is the best big match main eventer maybe in his first run he was.
> 
> His only really great matches have been with Punk, Bryan, AJ and Balor. But you still have guys on here who say "he shouldn't work with Midgets" well those guys bring out the best in him.


I forgot about AJ and especially Finn. That one was a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Are they fucking joking with these NXT guys? These guys aren't physically credible enough to mow my lawn.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Rollins and The OC v UE :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Undisputed Era :mark:


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL no its not. AEW will still beat NXT in the ratings.


But NXT dominated SD episode did 2.5 mil something which AEW can only dream of


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

8 man tag match incoming?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Joseph92 said:


> If NXT is on fire why are the ratings so low?


NXT is gonna get burried at Survivor Series. We all know where this is going the build up of NXT has been to overplayed. There gonna get buried.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Also I just want to say how awesome it is too see Kyle O Reilly on the main roster huge fan of his


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't give a fuck about the OC dog fpalm


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

looper007 said:


> That's why I called out ACE, you telling me a man who's had big main events with Reigns, Braun, Ambrose, *Cena (I don't get the hype of their first match at Extreme Rules),* Big show, Taker, HHH, Kane and even Rollins matches weren't that good. Is the best big match main eventer maybe in his first run he was.
> 
> His only really great matches have been with Punk, Bryan, AJ and Balor. But you still have guys on here who say "he shouldn't work with Midgets" well those guys bring out the best in him.


Really?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

OC vs UE :sodone wens3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

In the end NXT jobs to SD or Raw. It's so predictable


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

looper007 said:


> That's why I called out ACE, you telling me a man who's had big main events with Reigns, Braun, Ambrose, Cena (I don't get the hype of their first match at Extreme Rules), Big show, Taker, HHH, Kane and even Rollins matches weren't that good. Is the best big match main eventer maybe in his first run he was.
> 
> His only really great matches have been with Punk, Bryan, AJ and Balor. But you still have guys on here who say "he shouldn't work with Midgets" well those guys bring out the best in him.


And that is because Bryan and AJ are two of the GOAT when it comes to in ring work, and Punk and Balor are pretty good as well.

AJ and Bryan could get a 5 star match out of a broom stick.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

THE INVISIBLE WALL!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

There's Ryder getting his Long Island TV time. :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Damn Zack Ryder for the save lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They're trying to make Seth some sort of big deal of choosing sides lmao
:maury


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Funny how eeryohne on Raw that came out but AJ were jobbers


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Undisputed era is about as vanilla midget as you can get. Fucking lol at smarks raving over these jobbers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That was a pretty heatless climax to that segment. :brock4


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Smackdown gets it's revenge for what happen on Friday during the show Wednesday?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Rowan already part of the Raw job squad


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Well that blew.

No one is a star or over in this company.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tsvetoslava said:


> THE INVISIBLE WALL!


Hahaha YES Classic!!!!!


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> I forgot about AJ and especially Finn. That one was a very pleasant surprise.


I won't say he hasn't had good matches, he's had some great matches with those 4 guys I mentioned that were some of Brock's greatest matches to date even during his first run. But he's had some stinkers where he clearly phoned it in, he's definitely a goat for sure but best big match wrestler, nah not for me he ain't.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ace said:


> Well that blew.
> 
> No one is a star or over in this company.


Noone feels like a big deal except Lesnar. The rest feel like epic midcarders


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Such good shit !!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So, that was basically them teasing a Seth heel turn. We got no answer of course.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL no its not. AEW will still beat NXT in the ratings.


NXT sucks and there roster is a joke, but no one watches AEW either. All it should take is something interesting enough to switch a couple hundred thousand people to beat them


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Idk what they are trying to do for SS. I don't think The Fiend will do any match at SS especially not against Cole. So what are they exactly trying to do? Where is Balor?


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Zack Ryder cleans house!:surprise:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> They're trying to make Seth some sort of big deal of choosing sides lmao
> :maury


Why would Seth even think of helping NXT?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Raw geeks ran out to save the day. I wish they got their fucking asses beat.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

NXT run off by Hawkins, Ryder, and R-Truth.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> I guess Smackdown gets it's revenge for what happen on Friday during the show Wednesday?


I wonder if Fox will allow them to appear and if they do, revenge is reserved for Roman, Bray, and Braun, noe of whom were even attacked. :brock4


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

More Uncle Hunter and Sethy melodrama, yuck


----------



## capitan (Oct 12, 2019)

NXT guys punching as hard as Cain.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok can we get to Becky's segment now, please?


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

ROH invading Raw tonight


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> The Undisputed era is about as vanilla midget as you can get. Fucking lol at smarks raving over these jobbers.


Pretty hypocritical by someone who cums in their pants at the mere mention of AEW :beckylol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

looper007 said:


> I won't say he hasn't had good matches, he's had some great matches with those 4 guys I mentioned that were some of Brock's greatest matches to date even during his first run. But he's had some stinkers where he clearly phoned it in, he's definitely a goat for sure but best big match wrestler, nah not for me he ain't.


I agree he has definitely phoned it in more often than not, but when he feels like putting on a show, he is still great.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

It's alarming how nothing their entire roster feels.


----------



## capitan (Oct 12, 2019)

Becky beats up entire NXT men's roster singlehandedly.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Kinda like when Austin went to WCW in the invasion angle


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

Raw has sucked big time so far. Crowd is silent but then if you give them nothing to get excited about they wont react


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Ace said:


> Well that blew.
> 
> No one is a star or over in this company.


No one is a star in AEW either. Especially not that 50-year-old out of shape champion. Hardly anyone outside NA and prolly the UK watches AEW


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> And that is because Bryan and AJ are two of the GOAT when it comes to in ring work, and Punk and Balor are pretty good as well.
> 
> AJ and Bryan could get a 5 star match out of a broom stick.


that's true.

I'm sure it helps that Brock has respect for those guys like he did Angle and Benoit, guys that make anything believable and will make Brock look like he should look a damn bad ass. They also seem like guys that Brock would probably like, just homebodies that don't kick up much of a fuss backstage and aren't all ego.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

At Survivor Series. NXT vs the 24/7 crew. :vince$


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> That was a pretty heatless climax to that segment. :brock4


It was anti climatic. They ran from jobbers. Imagine the AE or RA era. You've got Eddie, Jericho, Taker, Austin, Rock, Orton and Edge coming down for the save. You've got something special there.

It feels like Seth will turn tonight or soon.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Ace said:


> Well that blew.
> 
> No one is a star or over in this company.


That's what happens when most of your roster has no charisma and 70 percent of your charisma looks no different than someone working at McDonald's or waiting tables at some diner


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ace said:


> It's alarming how nothing their entire roster feels.


That's what happens when you put ZERO stock into anyone or even trying to book stories that'll connect you with the audience. Astounding when you think about it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Move Rollins to NXT with Balor and push Black as the top babyface on RAW. Black vs Lesnar at Mania. Book that shit ASAP.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Nah he'll be back for a Shield reunion in another year or 2. They all come back eventually. Jericho will finish with WWE too and have one last Mania match in a few yrs.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

UE is so unintimidating. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> birthday_massacre said:
> 
> 
> > LOL no its not. AEW will still beat NXT in the ratings.
> ...


So, you're saying a company that barely aired less than 2 months ago on national tv TNT that beats a show every week that's been on for years, AND pushed heavily by the WWE propaganda machine isnt a big deal? Lmfao
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" /> 
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Joe Goldberg said:


> No one is a star in AEW either. Especially not that 50-year-old out of shape champion. Hardly anyone outside NA and prolly the UK watches AEW


You have to give AEW time. They haven't even been on the air for 2 months you can't expect everyone to be a star. WWE have had 8+ years to create new stars and they haven't. You can't compare the 2.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Pretty hypocritical by someone who cums in their pants at the mere mention of AEW :beckylol


AEW is kind of shit outside of Jericho, Moxley, MJF and maybe a couple of others. Modern pro wrestling is mostly shit, WWE, AEW, whoever


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok no way Cole beats Rollins clean.......right?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm sure Rollins will be protected unlike Bryan tho.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Empress said:


> It was anti climatic. They ran from jobbers. Imagine the AE or RA era. You've got Eddie, Jericho, Taker, Austin, Rock, Orton and Edge coming down for the save. You've got something special there.
> 
> It feels like Seth will turn tonight or soon.


Empress what was startling is how little the crowd cared about anyone in that segment.

They're in deep deep trouble.


----------



## ForgotPassword (Nov 3, 2019)

If I wanted to watch these people who can't talk, all look the same, don't have characters, aren't intimidating and wrestle long matches I'd watch NXT. Channel just got turned, NXT is garbage, their wrestlers are unbelievable and not in the good way. 
It's embarrassing for the actual RAW and Smackdown superstars that they have to treat what is developmental (bad developmental tbh) like equals. It's not a good look, any casual watching this just sees a bunch of small guys from wrestling school beating on established stars.
The only people who like this are NXT fans, well they have their show on Wednesday for that nerdy crap.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Move Rollins to NXT with Balor and push Black as the top babyface on RAW. Black vs Lesnar at Mania. Book that shit ASAP.


Too bad Black is still wanting to...pick...a...fight with people


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Seth will boost the NXT ratings, brother!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Can't see them having Seth putting Cole over like Bryan did. So I'm guessing interference in that one.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth is in NO Way better than Bryan. Those promos and spamming. :bryanlol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Capo said:


> UE is so unintimidating.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Nexus was more intimidating.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Camera man getting close to Zelina...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WTF is Zelina wearing? lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The way Zelina talks is annoying, the way she says syllables :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Damn Sin Cara 3rd week in a row, wow there actually not dropping a mid card story or feud for once


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> You have to give AEW time. They haven't even been on the air for 2 months you can't expect everyone to be a star. WWE have had 8+ years to create new stars and they haven't. You can't compare the 2.


They have actually. Reigns is a superstar. That guy has restaurants, hotels and even roads named after him around the world. What does any of AEW guys have to show?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> You have to give AEW time. They haven't even been on the air for 2 months you can't expect everyone to be a star. WWE have had 8+ years to create new stars and they haven't. You can't compare the 2.


But why did this Joe blowberg guy bring up AEW anyway, no one has mentioned them on here. Someone must feel insecure and Jericho by the way is the best heel in the business right now. So he's doing something right there Blowberg.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

For real, is there anyone really over in this company anymore?

Outside Rey when he's attacking Brock and The Fiend (they'll eventually kill him too), they got nothing.


----------



## capitan (Oct 12, 2019)

Seth. 

You. 

Are. 

Either. 

With. 

Me. 

Or. 

Against.

Me.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Capo said:


> UE is so unintimidating.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


They look about as physically credible as your average high school freshman going through puberty.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dude her ass is THICCCC


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan is 100% a better babyface than you've ever been Seth. Fuck outta here, bruh.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Ace said:


> Empress what was startling is how little the crowd cared about anyone in that segment.
> 
> They're in deep deep trouble.


They really didn't and barely reacted to Styles. WWE needs to present their wrestlers better. Brock can't be the only one who is larger than life. But then again, Braun has an aura to him. Still, it's not a big deal to anyone if Rowan leads the jobber squad for the save.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The booty of mass destruction is back.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> So, you're saying a company that barely aired less than 2 months ago on national tv TNT that beats a show every week that's been on for years, AND pushed heavily by the WWE propaganda machine isnt a big deal? Lmfao
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />


AEW is already crushing NXT in the ratings and AEW just started.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Ok no way Cole beats Rollins clean.......right?


Nope. PLOT TWIST, FIEND HELPS SETH
:russo


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

yay andrade sin cara 8000


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

NXT title the most coveted title in WWE right now. Everyone wants a piece of it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> For real, is there anyone really over in this company anymore?
> 
> Outside Rey when he's attacking Brock and The Fiend (they'll eventually kill him too), they got nothing.


Becky


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Did Rollins just bury Bryan? Fuck him


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trophies said:


> I'm sure Rollins will be protected unlike Bryan tho.


Of course even though it would make Cole look strong but then WWE doesn't want to make Cole look too strong. :fact


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Ok no way Cole beats Rollins clean.......right?


No way Rollins will be protected, surprised they didn't have cole fight AJ and have AJ do the honors, seen as both him and Bryan seem to be at that stage of their career they are putting over every Tom, Dick and Harry.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

looper007 said:


> But why did this Joe blowberg guy bring up AEW anyway, no one has mentioned them on here. Someone must feel insecure and Jericho by the way is the best heel in the business right now. So he's doing something right there Blowberg.


AEW has the top two heels in the business wiht Jericho and MJF


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

NZ's local airline won't stop advertising during WWE shows for some reason. Their ads are so annoying :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Rollins/Cole match will end in DQ as a big brawl between RAW and NXT ensues to close the show.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Carolinas ass is out of control, stop eating cornbread


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Move Rollins to NXT with Balor and push Black as the top babyface on RAW. Black vs Lesnar at Mania. Book that shit ASAP.


Aleister Black that Crowley cosplayer? Sure, that's who the fans want to see at Mania..


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Empress said:


> They really didn't and barely reacted to Styles. WWE needs to present their wrestlers better. Brock can't be the only one who is larger than life. But then again, Braun has an aura to him. Still, it's not a big deal to anyone if Rowan leads the jobber squad for the save.


They really hurt Braun after having him take everyone's finishers and turning over trucks. He was really over. So was Asuka. They really know the first maybe three steps to getting someone over, then forget what step four is.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Carolinas ass is out of control, stop eating cornbread


YOU FEEL ME LOL, next time Im just gonna to try to chant "twerk" when I'm in a live audience towards her lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fiend should squash all them NXT jobbers


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Ace is just venting out his frustration of pathetic All Blacks performance at WWE.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> AEW has the top two heels in the business wiht Jericho and MJF


Michael J Fox?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I've got a sneaking feeling that Seth might walk out tonight as the NXT champion.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Empress said:


> They really didn't and barely reacted to Styles. WWE needs to present their wrestlers better. Brock can't be the only one who is larger than life. But then again, Braun has an aura to him. Still, it's not a big deal to anyone if Rowan leads the jobber squad for the save.


Brock is a ratings killer. People dont watch because of him.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Carolina's ass is so damn fine!!! :lenny


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Carolinas ass is out of control, stop eating cornbread


Did she just skip Performance Center and NXT and go straight for the main roster. Is she any good?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191539039951900673


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

MJF the biggest heel probably someone about whom 90% of fans never heard about except the marks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NXT getting better crowd reactions than all of RAW tonight. :bryanlol


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Brock is a ratings killer. People dont watch because of him.


The only person that is a draw is The Rock at this point.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Rex Rasslin said:


> Aleister Black that Crowley cosplayer? Sure, that's who the fans want to see at Mania..


You don't know sh*t about what the masses want to see or who/what is gonna get over.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Carolinas ass is out of control, stop eating cornbread


I knew somebody else caught that. Those cakes...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Ace is just venting out his frustration of pathetic All Blacks performance at WWE.


England didn't win, I'm good :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Zelina Vega is a perfect 10


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SavoySuit said:


> Michael J Fox?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Zelina almost had a wardrobe malfunction just then :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Please.

If the WWE didn't have Brock, they would be deader than they are now.

Brock is a star to people, everyone else they have are interchange pawns.

There's a reason why the likes of Brock, Hogan and Flair have private jets while the others fly commercial with fans.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Zelina is a tiny lil sumthing tho :book


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


>


Looks like wannabe The Miz


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Zelina should go solo soon, she's decent in the ring. Remember her fondly for one of Botchamania's most botched matches, she's come a long way since then. From promise rings to marrying Alesiter Black, that one shocked me as they seem such a mismatched couple.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> They really hurt Braun after having him take everyone's finishers and turning over trucks. He was really over. So was Asuka. They really know the first maybe three steps to getting someone over, then forget what step four is.


Braun was so red hot and they just wasted it. He kept losing and the best they had to do for him at Mania was tag team with a little kid. Yeah, it was funny but he was the most over at the time. At this point, it's obvious they don't want anyone getting too hot. Half the roster shouldn't feel like jobbers.








This was when an invasion had some proper players. Where is an Austin to lead the troops in today's WWE?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Zelina is so sexy


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sorry but if NXT barely gets a little bit over five hundred thousand viewers why would they even jeopardize putting these guys on television on Raw that's going to turn off more viewers we will see in the ratings


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Sin Cara lost the three matches in a row. What's the point.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

This whore


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Damn, Catalina is only 19 years old and on RAW. Good for her.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

King is so senile that he thinks Sin Cara is championship material. :lol

Cara must feel like huge dumbass considering he got Catalina as his insurance policy.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Not going to lie, Cucks of our lives is my new favorite soap.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Looks like wannabe The Miz


He is way better than the Miz!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Ace said:


> Please.
> 
> If the WWE didn't have Brock, they would be deader than they are now.
> 
> ...


 



:lol :lol:


The brutal and honest truth.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm sorry but if NXT barely gets a little bit over five hundred thousand viewers why would they even jeopardize putting these guys on television on Raw that's going to turn off more viewers we will see in the ratings



Last SD episode got 2.5 million views. Wake me up when AEW even gets half of that


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Looks like wannabe The Miz


He is only 23 and he is already one of the best talkers in the business. Cornette even said MJF is a better talker than he is. The sky is the limit for the kid. Barring injuries, we are going to see great things from him for the next 10-15 years.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Dolorian said:


> So Sin Cara lost the three matches in a row. What's the point.



So you'll root for him in the fourth match, pal!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If they don't bring Jerry Springer for a special ep of The Jerry Springer show, this will be a complete missed opportunity.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm not going to lie this is the most detestable and as well entertaining Lashley has ever been as a heel lol


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> Please.
> 
> If the WWE didn't have Brock, they would be deader than they are now.
> 
> ...


Private Jets and having a big view on YouTube videos don't make you a ratings puller, only the Rock has proven to be a massive ratings puller. Am I lying? not taking anything away from Brock but let's call a spade a spade here. Does he move the numbers. 

The reason WWE don't have stars cause they aren't bothering to make them or put them over as stars, not the talent fault all down to Vince and his hard on for the easy rating.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

looper007 said:


> Did she just skip Performance Center and NXT and go straight for the main roster. Is she any good?


I've never seen her before lol


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Zelina is one bad chick man


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SavoySuit said:


> Michael J Fox?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sex Addict Rusev bout to be more over than Hogan ever was


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Catalina is younger than me. Who knows in future, we might be a thing


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Uh, where is Kevin Owens?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Uh, where is Kevin Owens?


Where the fuck is Aleister Black is the real question.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Empress said:


> Braun was so red hot and they just wasted it. He kept losing and the best they had to do for him at Mania was tag team with a little kid. Yeah, it was funny but he was the most over at the time. At this point, it's obvious they don't want anyone getting too hot. Half the roster shouldn't feel like jobbers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brock is the only one with star power, but no one believable in NXT for him to battle against.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Over 30-year-old AEW marks thirsting over 19-year-old Carolina. Have some shame


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I've never seen her before lol


Either have I, probably this is the same deal as Renee Mitchell, Drake's wife bring her in for a storyline as they probably don't have any lucha women in PC or NXT. And then let her go once the storyline is over with.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I want to see Rusev get put into the camel clutch by Lashley while Lana gyrates in his face. Would make for some cucktastic TV.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Ace said:


> Please.
> 
> If the WWE didn't have Brock, they would be deader than they are now.
> 
> ...


What about Aleister Black? :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Where the fuck is Aleister Black is the real question.


Where is THE MAN more like?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Zelina is a tiny lil sumthing tho :book




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191215043330871296


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Where the fuck is Aleister Black is the real question.


Sharing a dark room with AOP.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rusev needs to go to AEW


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Where the fuck is Aleister Black is the real question.


They so royal fucked up Black, again another tale of not getting what made him special in the first place. I do wonder if HHH goes to bat for his guys from NXT. It's being just stop start for Black, his wife is better booked then he is. 

Owens is another once that seems just to be there right now.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Brock is a ratings killer. People dont watch because of him.


Brock doesn't do much for the ratings but he's one of the few with any type of star power and aura. The rest look like jobbers next to him. Even during the height of Austin and Rock, the other wrestlers had their own presence. Jericho, Taker, HBK, Eddie, Kane, Booker T, HBK, Orton, Angle and Edge had something. Most of these wrestlers are just there and it shows.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at Rusev calling Lashley Bob, reminds me of when Roman called him that


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rusev dumping that skank roud


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

.......No ****.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Sharing a dark room with AOP.


His gimmick broke and he is lying under the stage.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Oh no, the Saudi's got to Lashley!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Bob Lashley


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rusev :lol


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> Rusev dumping that skank roud


I can't get over that image from last week, just so damn funny. horrible storyline but some people are getting kicks from some cucking.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Torn groin from fucking Lana :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lana got legs for days wens3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ewwww bad mental image, I didn't need to hear that Bob...


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lashley is fucking hilarious lmao this the most heel heat he'll ever receive


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Is Bobby drunk with all this slurring

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Greatest storyline ever.

This wins.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Crickets McIntyre incoming...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No reaction, again, for Drew :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd dead for this segment too.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

...That's actually some good continuity cos Bob and Drew were friends since they teamed with Corbin to take on The Shield.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

ugh...they got Drew wrapped into this now?


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

AEW marks would buy 400 dollar replica AEW belt but wont buy 4 dollar deodorant


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Drew gets a little somethin' from Lana for stepping in to this match. :cena5


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

This storyline is so messy but I like it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Joe Goldberg said:


> AEW marks would buy 400 dollar replica AEW belt but wont buy 4 dollar deodorant


shouldnt you be eating your second helping of crayons mark


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Crowd dead for this segment too.


What have they been given to cheer about?

Mediocre show and no stars outside Brock.

The high point of tonight was the Brock-Rey stuff.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> ...That's actually some good continuity cos Bob and Drew were friends since they teamed with Corbin to take on The Shield.


Has to be a coincidence. No way the writers remember that long ago.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That boy tore his groin blacking Lana


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Drew has to be the most directionless guy on the roster :lol


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Trophies said:


> ugh...they got Drew wrapped into this now?


He probably has experience in this field lol.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Trophies said:


> Zelina is a tiny lil sumthing tho :book


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Crowd dead for this segment too.


Are we listening to the same show the crowd is pretty into the story line to me, the fact there chant Rusev Day again and is so behind him makes this work


----------



## capitan (Oct 12, 2019)

This sin cara muy gorda mujeres.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Drew yet another potential star they are wasting...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191541191327780865


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm guessing Bobby will give Rusev a beatdown after the match eh?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I forgot McIntyre exists. He is stuck in midcard limbo.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

The3 said:


>


Xavier thinking "damn I was too late"


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Drew has to be the most directionless guy on the roster :lol


What a wasted talent, he's just got the stench of a nearly guy. Look at the guy should be at least a champ by now and a cemented main eventer. I do wonder if he regrets signing back up to WWE, he's one of those guys i reckon would be one of those guys probably unhappy.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Jerry you're so funny.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wish they'd figure out what they wanted to do with Drew. He's been all over the place in the past year.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NFL game is very close (13-12) going into halftime. RAW is toast. :heston


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

looper007 said:


> What a wasted talent, he's just got the stench of a nearly guy. Look at the guy should be at least a champ by now and a cemented main eventer. I do wonder if he regrets signing back up to WWE, he's one of those guys i reckon would be one of those guys probably unhappy.


cant keep putting a guy as a sidekick and expect people to care about him hes being wasted and its criminal


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

looper007 said:


> What a wasted talent, he's just got the stench of a nearly guy. Look at the guy should be at least a champ by now and a cemented main eventer. I do wonder if he regrets signing back up to WWE, he's one of those guys i reckon would be one of those guys probably unhappy.


Eh I think Drew doesn't have "IT", but they definitely could be handling him better because what they are doing with him feels totally random.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

looper007 said:


> What a wasted talent, he's just got the stench of a nearly guy. Look at the guy should be at least a champ by now and a cemented main eventer. I do wonder if he regrets signing back up to WWE, he's one of those guys i reckon would be one of those guys probably unhappy.


The crowd just has never reacted to him. He's not seen as a main event guy. TNA and Evolve tried it with Drew and it didn't go well. The most over the guy ever was is when he was in 3MB


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

rkolegend123 said:


> Xavier thinking "damn I was too late"


We were all too late. :lauren


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> cant keep putting a guy as a sidekick and expect people to care about him hes being wasted and its criminal


The thing that shocks me most is he could be a massive babyface, yet they keep him heel throughout his WWE run. The guy is likable and is a great wrestler just WWE have totally botched him twice now. Sad really.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191545978345730048


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well, in kayfabe we now know what Lashley and Lana did while stuck in Saudi Arabia....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Crowd has been dead all night.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Eh I think Drew doesn't have "IT", but they definitely could be handling him better because what they are doing with him feels totally random.


Again you're opinion, I think he has "IT" just WWE don't know how to use it.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

It would be a total WWE thing for Rusev to lose this match lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

looper007 said:


> What a wasted talent, he's just got the stench of a nearly guy. Look at the guy should be at least a champ by now and a cemented main eventer. I do wonder if he regrets signing back up to WWE, he's one of those guys i reckon would be one of those guys probably unhappy.


The thing is in general fans don't give a fuck about Drew. Hardcore fans rave about him, but for as much focus as he gets his reactions are underwhelming. Someone like Corbin is much more effective as a heel.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lana be like:


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Southerner said:


> Well, in kayfabe we now know what Lashley and Lana did while stuck in Saudi Arabia....


And why the plane was delayed. Infidelity does not go over well in SA.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Rusev must be leaving. This is why they’re embarrassing him on the way out


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wanted better for Drew this time, but it is what it is.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Bobby's groin is fine. He can bang Lana all he wants now. It's a miracle!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

looper007 said:


> The thing that shocks me most is he could be a massive babyface, yet they keep him heel throughout his WWE run. The guy is likable and is a great wrestler just WWE have totally botched him twice now. Sad really.


THIS. I always enjoyed his NXT run as champion because he was such a likable down to earth face


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> The thing is in general fans don't give a fuck about Drew. Hardcore fans rave about him, but for as much focus as he gets his reactions are underwhelming. Someone like Corbin is much more effective as a heel.


If you don't book talent for the crowd to care then they don't care. I know you are very pro WWE and don't like knocking them that much, but you can't tell me they have booked him to be a star. At least with Corbin they have gone out to make him look a star. Sorry WWE fucked up on Drew and you won't change my mind on that one.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Drew is like fuck this :lmao thank God


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lol Drew doesn't want any of this Cuck shit.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

looper007 said:


> Again you're opinion, I think he has "IT" just WWE don't know how to use it.


He has the ability to summon the silence and make the crowd disappear like a magician, yeah


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What shock, Bob was not hurt.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Ace said:


> Crowd has been dead all night.


Were they flown in from Saudi Arabia too?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Rusev must be leaving. This is why they’re embarrassing him on the way out


Or they're not like wrestling fans and aren't being sensitive to storylines. Rusev at the end of the day is an actor. The only ones seemingly upset with the storyline is the "Vince is a meanie" crowd


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

RubberbandGoat said:


> It would be a total WWE thing for Rusev to lose this match lol


Rusev gets upper hand and Lashley runs down...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> And why the plane was delayed. Infidelity does not go over well in SA.


If this plane's a rockin', don't come a knockin'. :trolldog


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

team flair lives to fight another day


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

And here randomly comes Orton :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is Orton part of this?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Randy Orton is banging Lana too?!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Literally out of nowhere lol

Orton a new cast member of Cucks of our lives :bjpenn


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Dammit. Of course Rusev loses the battle. I hope he leaves


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The Camera caught Orton sliding in to the ring but the announcers still act like they didn't see the RKO coming. lol


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Was about to say this is the first time when your babyface doesnt look like a dumbass then RKO happened.... literally, fuck off.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Rex Rasslin said:


> He has the ability to summon the silence and make the crowd disappear like a magician, yeah


Like pretty much 99% of the roster then so lol. He ain't the only one who walks out to crickets.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Illogical said:


> Rusev gets upper hand and Lashley runs down...


Not predictable or anything.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Randy Orton's random RKOs outta nowhere never gets old :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

those three probably run a train on Lana


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Drew got to wrestle Roman at mania this year and it meant jack shit for him. Honestly this company doesn't make any sense and nothing that happens on these shows matters.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wins and losses are so meaningless that Drew just says fuck it lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ricochet taking out Lashley and Orton...cannot suspend my disbelief that much WWE.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191548913834029056


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Randy Orton's random RKOs outta nowhere never gets old :lol


He's at that point of his career that's all he has to do in WWE, hit a RKO and the crowd go wild. Also give me no shits Orton on the mic just not giving a damn is best for WWE imo.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Ha ha Carillo looks 12 years old in that graphic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The only good OC is freshly squeezed.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

It's RAW vs Smackdown vs NTX , so why we building Rusev vs Lashley , and Orton vs Ricochet for the PPV??


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is Orton fucking Rusev's wife too?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Next week gonna have ourselves a wild card tag team match playa


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Drew got to wrestle Roman at mania this year and it meant jack shit for him. Honestly this company doesn't make any sense and nothing that happens on these shows matters.


That was just to get Reigns on the card and back in the swing of things, and was not about making Drew at all, could have been anyone in that spot.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Finally Becky interview next :becky


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The3 said:


> It's RAW vs Smackdown vs NTX , so why we building Rusev vs Lashley , and Orton vs Ricochet for the PPV??


Thats your team raw!

"How the hell can these guys coexist!?"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The3 said:


> It's RAW vs Smackdown vs NTX , so why we building Rusev vs Lashley , and Orton vs Ricochet for the PPV??


So far NXT has been made to look good at Smackdown's expense, but not so much tonight.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ITS ABOUT FUCKIN TIME. GOAT promo incoming.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm sorry what does WWE see in Humberto there are plenty more charasmatic 205 guys buy why him? he's the literately the definition of flippy dippy shit


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> ITS ABOUT FUCKIN TIME. GOAT promo incoming.


:becky

Wonder if someone from NXT will do something...


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Is Orton fucking Rusev's wife too?


That be so funny if a bunch of heels come out and say they are doing Lana too, wouldn't be that shocking if it did happen in this storyline lol.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

:risingangle my Becky senses brought me back to the thread.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Saving Becky for the top of the third hour for a reason.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Yay, Becky's next


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm hoping Io Shirai attacks Becky backstage. I'd rather have Io vs Becky over Shayna/Becky. Doesn't look like they're doing champion vs champion now that Brock vs Rey is going down.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

looper007 said:


> That be so funny if a bunch of heels come out and say they are doing Lana too, wouldn't be that shocking if it did happen in this storyline lol.


I want her to channel Tommy Dreamer and say "I'll take them both, I'm hardcore!"


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm hoping Io Shirai attacks Becky backstage. I'd rather have Io vs Becky over Shayna/Becky. Doesn't look like they're doing champion vs champion now that Brock vs Rey is going down.


Becky vs Io would be :banderas


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

looper007 said:


> *If you don't book talent for the crowd to care then they don't care*. I know you are very pro WWE and don't like knocking them that much, but you can't tell me they have booked him to be a star. *At least with Corbin they have gone out to make him look a star*. Sorry WWE fucked up on Drew and .you won't change my mind on that one.


Come on man cut it out Corbin has got less chances than Drew even dating back to NXT, yet his reactions are better. If Corbin was a hardcore favorite he'd be considered buried and held back. 

The WWE have been trying to make Drew a thing since I was a junior in high school and it hasn't worked. His first run the hardcore fans hated him because Vince was high on him. His 2nd run hardcore runs pity him because Vince soured on him, but now the test of the crowd don't care. WWE has dropped the ball on stuff like Ryder and Rusev Day, but Drew isn't one of them.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Should have done this in ring.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

We should’ve got this feud sooner.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm tired of Shayna already lol and she's literally been on two shows :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

she has the least intimidating voice ever and no you arent Rousey she had a successful mma career you were a bum


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is most likely a prerecorded segment.


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Shayna is a boss.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Bayley is probably pissing her diaper at being in a match with those 2.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

AJ's new OC music is so generic, I had no idea who was coming out earlier lol.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So neither one of them is worried about Bayley? Bayley wins at SS?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HOLY FUCK THAT WAS INTENSE


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

I wish we got Becky/Shayna after Wrestlemania instead of Becky/Lacey, would’ve been much better.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Bayley is such a non factor in this match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> HOLY FUCK THAT WAS INTENSE


Good stuff :mark

RAW peaked. You can end the show now.


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Street profits and Crumberto


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That Becky/Shayna segment was movie quality, definitely pre-recorded, I loved it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LOL at not having OC face an NXT team.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Empress said:


> Bayley is such a non factor in this match.


I have a feeling she's going over


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't Kevin Owen attack AJ a few weeks ago? Why aren't they mentioning him? Or why isn't KO teaming with the Street Profits tonight?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191552094739648512


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Shut the fuck up!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Empress said:


> Bayley is such a non factor in this match.


Bayley is playing the Charlotte role in the Triple Threat lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did he call him Humberto Del Rio?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't know why but I always expected Humberto to have a higher voice than he does lol.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Annoying power ranger


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Humberto dragging down the Street Profits.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

We go from Becky to this. What a drastic drop in quality.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mothers love what :lmao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Humberto apparently a MILF hunter...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yet another dead segment. :brock4


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Carillo is such a dork


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Loved that stair-down between Becky and Shayna. You can see the intensity between their eyes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Private Party > Street Profit

These dudes are ass.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Bayley needs to step up her game otherwise she'll be a complete afterthought in this match. Great backstage segment. Hopefully that last line by Becky leads to Ronda coming back and tapping Becky out at WM 36.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

OC doing the job tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL

Humberto: *says that the Street Profits beat The OC 2 weeks ago on Raw in Spanish*
AJ: What'd he just say?!

:lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> We go from Becky to this. What a drastic drop in quality.


Yep, as I said RAW peaked with that Becky segment. Anything that comes after that will feel small.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Yep, as I said RAW peaked with that Becky segment. Anything that comes after that will feel small.


The show peaked 1.5 hrs back with Rey attacking Brock.

Everything else infront of this crowd has been dead.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Becky/Shayna segment was excellent. Probably recorded it so they could get it just right and nail certain camera shots. Bayley should be doing the job in the match. :beckylol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Street Profits tells Humberto Carrillo to repeat himself in Spanish this time*

Humberto Carrillo: "Los Street Profits vencieron al O.C hace 2 semanas!"

AJ Styles: "What the hell did he just say?"

:lmao :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191552960393695232


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Austin commercial for the Cowboys ad Vikings Sunday. Reminding everyone the Cowboys are playing right now in a close game.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Private Party > Street Profit
> 
> These dudes are ass.


The Profits looks like they could beat some ass. Private party got negative physiques going on.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Surprised that they allowed AJ and Humberto to wear such similar gear.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191552960393695232


Smoke the perfect MK character to tag with the Street Profits.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

So what happens if Shayna loses the title at takeover, will she still be in the triple threat match at SS?


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Becky looked fine in that segment


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If OC is the best tag team in the world how come they are not tag champions? LoL


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

Montez with the steroid nips


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Street Profits are fine but man that was a rough few minutes of them including Humberto. They want to get these guys over but that isn't the way to do it.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe Kevin Owens is hurt??


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Southerner said:


> Street Profits are fine but man that was a rough few minutes of them including Humberto. They want to get these guys over but that isn't the way to do it.


Yeah couple of weeks before they were cutting fine character promos, idk what tonight was supposed to be.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Is Humberto Carrillo the first guy they let use his real name in like 10 years???


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ needs to go solo.

Fuck this OC shit, it's dragging AJ down and he's not getting any real feuds.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That Becky/Shayna segment was movie quality, definitely pre-recorded, I loved it


I definitely loved their segment. It was very intense and for once, WWE avoided the obvious of a sneak attack. WWE needs to book someone as Becky's equal and I'll happily take Shayna. She holds her own. I love her rough around the edges vibe.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Joseph92 said:


> Maybe Kevin Owens is hurt??


Where the hell is KO? and More importantly where TF is Alesiter Black?!?!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Styles shouldn't be wasting time with these geeks. Let him do open challenges for the US title and put out great matches.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Is there anything more boring than a formulaic WWE tag match?

You watch AEW where guys are going full throttle on TV to produce exciting matches.

While on Raw and SD we get the same crappy tag matches we've seen for the last 2 decades.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> Is Humberto Carrillo the first guy they let use his real name in like 10 years???


He'll be humberto within 6 months. Book it

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The gulf in quality between the tag team wrestling in AEW and WWE is shocking.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This match is going to die in the quarterly ratings.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This show has been trash but at least we get Adam Cole to end the night!:mark:


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Gallows should be booked as a wrecking machine.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Censey said:


> Gallows should be booked as a wrecking machine.


Gallows is too goofy in the ring to he booked like that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The way they say Humberto's name makes it sound like they're saying Alberto lol :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WWE risking losing tons of people in them ratings in order to promote a 500,000 average show viewership. They oversaturated the show and I'm sure ratings will be low.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Triple H and Adam Cole talking where the Viking Raiders do their promos.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The ref needs to get his eyes checked. AJs feet were moving around pretty rabidly in obvious view while trying to dangle them on the ropes. Ref acting blind for that finish.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Looking forward to this NXT Championship match tonight. Hopefully it gets 15 minutes. Seth's promo tonight was very effective when you consider the crowd. He made a great point about Brock as well.


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Gallows is too goofy in the ring to he booked like that.


It's a simple character tweak.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Ace said:


> The gulf in quality between the tag team wrestling in AEW and WWE is shocking.


Now if only they could book it correctly. The fact they have the LAX, Lucha Bros and the Bucks and their inaugural champs are SCU is pretty sad.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth called the Architect because Beast Slayer has probably been retconned. :brock4


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ace said:


> The gulf in quality between the tag team wrestling in AEW and WWE is shocking.


can go both ways, wwe's women division is head and shoulders above aew's trash womens division


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is it wrong that I agree with Billy Graham in saying that Cole should be on the roids to up his physique?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

UE theme music never gets old


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

ajmaf625 said:


> can go both ways, wwe's women division is head and shoulders above aew's trash womens division


This is so true. Aew women's division isn't great imo. I like pretty much everything else though.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> Alberto


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So they're not doing WWE vs Universal vs NXT champ then?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

That 3 way tag match could be pretty good.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh shit. It's the Mean Street Posse.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow that is the most jobber team I have seen in a long time.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Mox Girl said:


> So they're not doing WWE vs Universal vs NXT champ then?


Cole (NXT) vs Rollins (RAW) vs Daniels (SDLive)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why are the Raw tag team champs facing random jobbers?


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

The #1 fan of the East Hampton polo boys is me.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What is the point of this? The Viking Raiders are the champs, they don't need to do squash matches.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Censey said:


> The 1 fan of the East Hampton polo boys is me.


Fixed for you.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It just looks like the Viking Raiders are beating up 2 businessmen :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Raw has been pretty terrible.

See what happens once Vince runs things again lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Fixed for you.


LMAO I'll take it!


----------



## ForgotPassword (Nov 3, 2019)

-XERO- said:


>


So we have one woman who literally acts like and calls herself 'The Man'.
Another woman who looks like an extra from a farming village in lord of the rings.
And lastly we have one of the plainest looking women and worst actors on the show.

And you wonder why, amongst other reasons, casuals don't watch anymore? These aren't TV stars guys!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Are they just gonna keep Black off of TV again? :kurtcry3


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can we get the East Hampton Polo Boys contracts??????


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


MJF's untalented brothers?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I guess the Mean Street Posse was busy so they got the East Hampton Polo Boys.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Show a 2/10. Mega turd of a show. Sad. And lmao at Cain Velasquez gettinf ZERO shits by WWE AND speaking of giving a crap why should anybody give a crap about NXT seriously keep them on Wednesdays that's why their ratings are low because nobody cares about them


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I bet that they were inspired by Kerwin White.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

This show sucks. Mainly since its about NXT. 
:mj2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This show is not what I needed on the first RAW starting an hour later, I am barely awake


----------



## ForgotPassword (Nov 3, 2019)

Mox Girl said:


> So they're not doing WWE vs Universal vs NXT champ then?[/QUOTE
> 
> Did you honestly think that the Fiend Vs Brock Lesnar Vs ADAM COLE (Lol) was ever going to be a thing?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Guess tonight will prove how selfish Rollins is. If Cole doesn’t beat him clean, we know how many politics he plays. Bryan lost clean as a sheet to Cole, not caring that it was beneath him. We will see if Rollins cares. I bet he loses by DQ


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Guess tonight will prove how selfish Rollins is. If Cole doesn’t beat him clean, we know how many politics he plays. Bryan lost clean as a sheet to Cole, not caring that it was beneath him. We will see if Rollins cares. I bet he loses by DQ


It will clearly be a DQ in my opinion.


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Cole needs this win.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Which would be messed up. Rollins should do the job too


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

They really want to boost the shit NXT ratings but to sacrifice Raw for them is lame. Most of the audience has no idea who these nobodies are


----------



## capitan (Oct 12, 2019)

Just stop watching WWE. I tuned in and watched the Brock segment and was entertained. 

Once Rollins was on, I stopped watching. Simple.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Adam Cole might be the least imposing man on the planet.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cole about to get that Lesnar rub LOL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>





Southerner said:


> I bet that they were inspired by Kerwin White.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> Adam Cole might be the least imposing man on the planet.


Cedric beats him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Advertising NXT matcnes on RAW.. Someone is butthurt that AEW has been beating them. :bryanlol


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

This match won’t be as good as SD. But maybe Rollins will surprise us


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

No pop for Cole.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> Adam Cole might be the least imposing man on the planet.


Even less intimidating than the East Hampton Polo Boys?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

UE with the Greatest music in all of wrestling


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Seth basically facing himself from 5 years ago.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

I applaud them for doing Brock/Rey at the PPV instead of Brock/Bray. Those two don’t need to face off right now. Smart to keep them away from each other.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

JRL said:


> Even less intimidating than the East Hampton Polo Boys?


Its pretty fucking close.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This RAW has been plagued by a listless crowd.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

The referee looks tougher than adam cole.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> This RAW has been plagued by a listless crowd.


Are they in Corpus Christi?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Adam Cole looks like Keanu Reeves


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Take a shot every time Cole or Seth use the Superkick, who wants to play?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Do you think Cole is going to the main roster soon permanently?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is every crowd worse than the last? They are in NY too! So ridiculous.


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Rollins should lose and have a full heel temper tantrum


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Trips looking like Emperor Palpatine making two Sith Lords fight it out to see who gets to be his apprentice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Are they in Corpus Christi?


:lol

Sadly I think this is a Long Island, New York crowd.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I thought everyone likes NXT, why that crowd is quite mild then


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191541191327780865


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm hoping for a Finn run-in.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

How dare Rollins try to use The Stomp. That finisher is so weak that it couldn't even keep Santino Marella down for a 3 count.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Rollins is facing his 2014 version of himself


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

They are at risk of killing Cole's popularity. Fucking idiots.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> How dare Rollins try to use The Stomp. That finisher is so weak that it couldn't even keep Santino Marella down for a 3 count.


East Hampton Polo Boys would both kick out at this point.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who wanna bets that this match ends in a fuck finish??????


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

This match is awful. They have no chemistry. With Bryan the chemistry was insane


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> East Hampton Polo Boys would both kick out at this point.


Don't be hating on my favorite team!!:frown2:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm just waiting for Cole's buddies to interfere in this lol.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Omg the crowd could care less lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

This crowd really has mostly sucked tonight.

When was it.. a week or two ago when the crowd was fully in to the show and added to RAW? The crowd tonight has helped make the show feel flat in some areas.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

What a HORRIBLE crowd.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Who buys front row tickets and just sits there with five minutes left in the show?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LOL the Smackdow roster was not depleted. Those who stayed were fresh. fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Censey said:


> Don't be hating on my favorite team!!:frown2:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191559462210985985


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Southerner said:


> This crowd really has mostly sucked tonight.
> 
> When was it.. a week or two ago when the crowd was fully in to the show and added to RAW? The crowd tonight has helped make the show feel flat in some areas.


It's New York too which makes it more shocking.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> LOL the Smackdow roster was not depleted. Those who stayed were fresh. fpalm


depleted meaning they didnt have their full roster


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Crowd is dead because they were cheering so loud for the East Hampton polo boys. Understandable


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Just watch Super Humman jump the barricade and save Rollins here.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Fucking Rollins refuses to lose clean. Coward. Bryan is man enough to do the job


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So predictable and lame


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So.... Triple H wanted Seth on NXT's side so what he does is have NXT guys attack Seth 4 on 1? What a great way to get him to agree with you! :lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This roster is fucking shit. I cant get behind any of these dorks.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Is it safe to say this isn't a patch on Cole's match with Bryan.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol the undisputed era is whack. Fucking bunch of plain vanilla white dudes who all look the same and do some kicks and flips. Got enough of those. Boring.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dead crowd. That's what you get when you focus the entire show on people that 3/4 of the audience has no idea who they are


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan/Cole with almost ZERO preparation was leagues better than this match. Crowd recognized it too. :fact


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Called it, DQ to end the show in a massive brawl.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Finn or KO, please.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ricochet taking out RAW guys :lmao


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Zzzz


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Raw was garbage.

Just put NXt on Mondays


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

At least the show ended with Keith Lee killing everybody.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

What a shit ending but expected as usual.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This brawl is lame.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That brawl sucked.

Swear all they did was focus on the jobbers from Raw going toe toe toe with NXTs top stars.

R truth, Curtis Axel and Zack Ryder, really?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yup let’s complain about not knowing who any of them are but then complain when WWE only pushes people everyone knows


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why do the OC care about helping these geeks? Just no logic.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Going to enjoy the low 2.0s ratings. Would be shocked if after today they remain steady.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> This brawl is lame.


You know Raws roster is ass when you have the likes of Rowan, Axel, Ryder and Truth leading the charge.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

What a shit show. They made Cole look like a fucking geek. Good riddance Hunter.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Raw came out a lot better than Smackdown did during this NXT invasion. Smackdown lost all encounters with NXT, and they lost in decisive fashion. Raw held off NXT during that first brawl, the Seth match was DQ'ed and Bryan lost clean. And Raw even held it's own during the brawl at the end.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Ricochet taking out RAW guys :lmao


That was hilarious swear all I saw were Raw guys taken out by that dive.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Bryan/Cole with almost ZERO preparation was leagues better than this match. Crowd recognized it too. :fact


No shit. Bryan is one of the legit goats.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

JRL said:


> At least the show ended with Keith Lee killing everybody.


*CANNONBALL!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191566429490991106


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

V-Trigger said:


> What a shit show. *They made Cole look like a fucking geek*. Good riddance Hunter.


That's a relief to hear.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Show was garbage outside of the Brock/Rey segment and Becky/Shayna segments. Literally no one and nothing else stood out.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Rollins needs 90 days off tv


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Becky/Shayna showed more intensity merely staring at each other than that lame ass brawl they just did.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

V-Trigger said:


> No shit. Bryan is one of the legit goats.


:bryan 

I am Captain Obvious. :bryanlol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I mean why would anyone care about the brawl when you send out the jobber squad?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Ace said:


> You know Raws roster is ass when you have the likes of Rowan, Axel, Ryder and Truth leading the charge.


It's even worse when you have KO and Aleister Black not even make an appearance 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191563646930800640


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Capo said:


> It's even worse when you have KO and Aleister Black not even make an appearance
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Its ridiculous how much Black is being wasted. And I thought KO was feuding with AJ. Is he injured or something?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

-XERO- said:


> *CANNONBALL!*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191566429490991106


Imagine "Stay tuned to WWE for an injury report" directly from that Keith Lee Cannonball. :lol

Or, NXT starts off Wednesday addressing what happened after the Cannonball, that everyone was flat on the ground, ending the brawl and some are not able to compete.

Just amusing myself.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

KO posted a video of himself walking his dogs during RAW. Guess hes on a vacay.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Its ridiculous how much Black is being wasted. And I thought KO was feuding with AJ. Is he injured or something?


I remember complaining when they stuck him in a tag team with Ricochet. I'd easily take that again over his 5 or so matches since Mania...

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Brock Lesnar aggressively searching for Rey Mysterio backstage

- Kabuki Warriors vs Charlotte Flair/Natalya (except for the finish)

- Brock Lesnar F5ing Dio Maddin on announce table + Rey Mysterio destroying Brock with a metal pipe and with the WWE championship belt

- Rey Mysterio backstage promo

- Seth Rollins/Triple H/Undisputed Era/O.C segment + NXT ambush to invade Raw's roster

- Becky Lynch/Shayna Baszler interview + segment confrontation

- Ricochet + Keith Lee diving on Raw's roster and NXT's roster during closing brawl segment

-


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


The sad thing if given time and not overbooked that could be as great as anything from AEW tag division. But the sad thing two of those teams will be back to doing nothing the following week.

WWE have some great tag teams but when the boss doesn't give a shit about Tag teams you are just in a uphill battle.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

The Capo said:


> I remember complaining when they stuck him in a tag team with Ricochet. I'd easily take that again over his 5 or so matches since Mania...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


The whole booking of Black has being weird from the beginning on the main roster. They should have done vignettes of the guy for weeks building him up as the bad ass he is, instead they debuted him like some nobody in a tag team with Ricochet. As I said earlier his wife is better used then he is and she's more of a valet then anything.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> KO posted a video of himself walking his dogs during RAW. Guess hes on a vacay.


Why did they have him attack AJ 2 weeks ago if they were just going to send him on vacation?


----------



## JosePvstor (Mar 6, 2017)

looper007 said:


> The Capo said:
> 
> 
> > I remember complaining when they stuck him in a tag team with Ricochet. I'd easily take that again over his 5 or so matches since Mania...
> ...


I'm hating those vignettes too much.. I loved him on nxt, he was my favorite by far, but he's looking so weird on the main roster. 

Imagine what should be right now the opinion of someone who just watched him on the main roster, he couldn't be taken serious right now.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

looper007 said:


> The whole booking of Black has being weird from the beginning on the main roster. They should have done vignettes of the guy for weeks building him up as the bad ass he is, instead they debuted him like some nobody in a tag team with Ricochet. As I said earlier his wife is better used then he is and she's more of a valet then anything.


Then he went to Smackdown and they had him sitting in a room for weeks asking for fights. And nobody came!


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I hope they call Keith Lee up.... so he can dance down to the ring handing out burgers.

:vince


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Black should just go back to NXT I mean he was doing more there anyway


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Keith Lee should go over Braun or Brock (fat chance) clean. It would totally make him.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Keith Lee really shouldn't go back to NXT after this tbh. Fuck it, make him or Riddle a turncoat and have them join either RAW or Smackdown so they won't have to go back down to NXT.

Both can pull off heel well imo.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Kratosx23 said:


> That's a relief to hear.


Agreed, Cole and the rest of UE are geeks


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Joseph92 said:


> Why did they have him attack AJ 2 weeks ago if they were just going to send him on vacation?


This is...a fair question.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Not nearly as good as the Bryan match but it was still a fine match in which Cole looked pretty strong in.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I said in the SD thread that they can sacrifice Bryan but will not do the same for Rollins and I was right. Rollins can't lose but of course Daniel fucking Bryan can, they don't miss any chance to devalue him, the guy came back just to be an enhancement talent, fuck.

How were Rollins' crowd reactions?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The Fiend Bray Wyatt defeated Seth Rollins in the dark match after Raw went off the air.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Then he went to Smackdown and they had him sitting in a room for weeks asking for fights. And nobody came!


Oh god that lol, they pretty much have ruined him. He's a talented guy and hopefully he can dig himself out of the hole he's in but I be surprised if he ends up a main eventer.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> The Fiend Bray Wyatt defeated Seth Rollins in the dark match after Raw went off the air.


Why do they keep doing this? This is like the 4th or 5th time in a row they had Seth and The Fiend in a dark match after Raw.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok that was a shitty show imo.

Asuka jobbed out in a throwaway match that was cut off by Heyman at the end. Tapped out to that shit sharp shooter. And charlotte gets worse each week. Overrated blondes.

U_Era look like total geeks and vanilla midgets. Cole has to be the most skinny fat champ since CM Punk and Punk looked more threatening than he does. Hit the damn gym christ. Im surprised Vince kept the NXT belt on him for this ppv. Drop it to Dain, Riddle, or Priest. least they look the part.

Lesner vs Rey? Yawn. no thx.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

arch.unleash said:


> I said in the SD thread that they can sacrifice Bryan but will not do the same for Rollins and I was right. Rollins can't lose but of course Daniel fucking Bryan can, they don't miss any chance to devalue him, the guy came back just to be an enhancement talent, fuck.
> 
> How were Rollins' crowd reactions?


and Rollins verbally buried Bryan. Fucking piece of shit. He wishes he was half as talented


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

So Bryan flat out loses clean with no interference but Seth gets a DQ win with UE interference....

Geez at least they could have had Seth screwed over by Hunter and UE to give Cole the rub.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW had some moments but some baffled me for sure. Like Seth Rollins defeating Adam Cole by DQ but Daniel Bryan had to job to Cole last Friday night. The NXt exposure has been booked well though with everyone looking like they are equals to the main roster. That Becky Lynch/Shayna segment was pretty cool too. 

Has there ever been a reason for why Charlotte and Natayla are tag teaming? Did I miss a backstage promo? Should have known the Kabuki Warriors were going to lose the non-Title match to them. Because thats how the WWE sets up their Title matches now. I didnt mind some of the other stuff. It is what it is to advance storylines. I didnt hate the Rusev/Lashley stuff either. Dont forget that Lashley was hardly getting reactions earlier this year. The OC defeating Street Profits and Humberto Carillo. Okay, so that means Carillo has lost his first three matches on the main card. What a way to give him no momentum.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Raw, this week, didn't match the quality of SmackDown last Friday. SmackDown was damn near perfect, different and fresh, NXT talent taking out WWE talent, etc.

What you got with Raw, was pretty much the same as usual. Sure, you had sprinkles of NXT here and there, but the impact of their presence wasn't as prominent.

Overall, this Wednesday's NXT show will be the one to watch.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

fucking natalya making ASUKA tap out?, fuck this shit, seriously I knew they were going to lose because charlotte was there but not like this...


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I thought Raw was halfway decent at best. The NXT stuff wasn't anywhere near as hot as it was on Smackdown, largely because the scenarios were uninspired and partly because Long Island is a SHIT crowd.

Even Cole vs Rollins, which in paper looks great, was just kinda there. Felt like they were just going through the motions waiting to get to the interference finish. And to those bitching about Cole beating Bryan clean while Rollins gets protected with a non-finish, it's because Bryan's Teflon and Seth can't absorb the loss. Bryan can do no wrong and he can take the loss because he's 100% LEGIT in the fans' eyes, he'll always be over and the guy can't be buried. Seth, meanwhile, can't really take the loss without looking worse in the eyes of fans, who already are turning against him.

Not a fan of Asuka losing in that tag match. I know she's lost her luster and she's basically the polar opposite of "Unstoppable Asuka" from two years ago, but c'mon, losing to Natalya? And what the hell are they doing with Charlotte anyway? She goes from claiming title after title to suddenly tagging with Natalya? She really should've stayed on Smackdown.

The best thing about Raw was Brock/Rey in my eyes. First real feud for Brock in a long time and there's a very personal reason for Rey to go after the champ. That match at Survivor Series should be stellar.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

HankHill_85 said:


> And to those bitching about Cole beating Bryan clean while Rollins gets protected with a non-finish, it's because Bryan's Teflon and Seth can't absorb the loss. Bryan can do no wrong and he can take the loss because he's 100% LEGIT in the fans' eyes, he'll always be over and the guy can't be buried. Seth, meanwhile, can't really take the loss without looking worse in the eyes of fans, who already are turning against him.


Rollins can absorb the loss as much as Bryan; actually, he can take it better, since he was booked quite strong until less than a month ago.

I'd argue that Rollins losing clean would have done him better than the DQ finish, since fans are already tired of him being the top face. Sometimes pulling the foot from the gas can save somebody's career.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

My issue with the show overall is that after the way SD went, this was a great opportunity to draw some eyes to NXT on Wednesday. And overall I doubt they will have drawn pretty much anyone to watch it who wasn’t already. The scenarios they set up were okay, but played out. They could have been much cleverer and done a lot less and it would have drawn some eyes to NXT and SD too. 

Buddy Murphy getting another win, Rusev keeping going, The East Hampton Polo Boys, Street Profits; I was happy with a lot of it, I guess as per I expected a lot more than I should have from the invasion stuff. It just seemed so unplanned in comparison to SD, even if they use the excuse that they used up some of the ideas on that show I’d raise that’s tosh. I didn’t even get to see Seth destroyed.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

arch.unleash said:


> I said in the SD thread that they can sacrifice Bryan but will not do the same for Rollins and I was right. Rollins can't lose but of course Daniel fucking Bryan can, they don't miss any chance to devalue him, the guy came back just to be an enhancement talent, fuck.
> 
> How were Rollins' crowd reactions?


Bryan has no one to blame but himself. He signed with a company that forced him into a retirement, one that he didn't want and by the looks of it didn't even need. He signed with a company which never saw him as a big player until the fans forced their hand. Hopefully, his new deal isn't long and he can leave them asap.



grecefar said:


> fucking *natalya making ASUKA tap out*?, fuck this shit, seriously I knew they were going to lose because charlotte was there but not like this...


I immediately stopped watching after that.


----------

